# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Время [2011, США, фантастика, триллер, драма, мелодрама]

## JAHolper

«Живи вечно или умри, пытаясь»Страна: США
Год: 2011
Жанр: фантастика, триллер, драма, мелодрама
Режиссёр: Эндрю Никкол

В ролях: Джастин Тимберлэйк, Аманда Сайфред, Киллиан Мёрфи, Алекс Петтифер, Шайло Уствальд, Джонни Галэки...

Описание: Добро пожаловать в мир, где время стало единственной и самой твердой валютой, где люди генетически запрограммированы так, что в 25 лет перестают стареть. Правда, последующие годы стоят денег. И вот богатые становятся практически бессмертными, а бедные, как всегда, обречены сражаться за жизнь.

*Смотреть фильм онлайн в хорошем качестве:*

----------

